# How to disable automatic headlight adjustment?



## victor_s (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello All, 

I'm new to the wonderful and expensive world of Audi with my new purchase of a 2001 A6 2.7t. As I've read in multiple posts, due to searching, I've gathered some information on why it is that the headlights dip all the way down and don't want to come back up, but haven't really found a way to bypass that issue. So my question is the following, is there a way to disable completely this automatic headlight feature by maybe pulling out the motor or something? The fuse? etc...

I don't have the means to drop 2x97$ on new level sensors right now and would like to be able to drive at night.

Thank you.


----------



## TeutoniC5 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re:*

Take the cover off the backside of the headlights (as if you were changing a bulb), then unplug the wire that is connected to the motor (a little black box, it will be clear when you see it). Then manually adjust the level accordingly.

Cheers


----------

